
“Discrete Differential Geometry” Course by Keenan Crane at CMU - benrbray
http://brickisland.net/DDGSpring2020/
======
benrbray
I'm not a CMU student, but keep my eyes peeled for new research / resources
published by Keenan Crane [1]. He has a knack for making advanced topics very
accessible.

Notably, this semester's DDG course has recently finished, and all assignments
[2], slides [3], and notes [4] are available on the course website. Lecture
videos for the second half of the course have been posted publicly online [5],
presumably due to the coronavirus situation. Talk about silver linings!

I can also recommend the book by Edelsbrunner on Computational Topology, with
corresponding course notes [6].

[1] Keenan Crane's website:
[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~kmcrane/](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~kmcrane/)

[2] Assignments:
[http://brickisland.net/DDGSpring2020/assignments/](http://brickisland.net/DDGSpring2020/assignments/)

[3] Slides:
[http://brickisland.net/DDGSpring2020/category/slides/?order=...](http://brickisland.net/DDGSpring2020/category/slides/?order=desc)

[4] Course Notes:
[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~kmcrane/Projects/DDG/paper.pdf](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~kmcrane/Projects/DDG/paper.pdf)

[5] Lectures:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9_jI1bdZmz0hIrNCMQW1...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9_jI1bdZmz0hIrNCMQW1YmZysAiIYSSS)

[6]
[https://www2.cs.duke.edu/courses/fall06/cps296.1/](https://www2.cs.duke.edu/courses/fall06/cps296.1/)

